# pulled the trigger on the 2010 Audi S4



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Placed an order today; should have the car in June. Anyone want to buy a lightly tracked 325i 

After little debate, I went with a 2010 Audi S4 as my next luxury car. I test drove this car a few months ago and it's the first car I've liked better than the e90 3 series I fell in love with in May 2005. In particular, I'm captivated by the exhaust note of the 3.0L supercharged engine. It's very raspy, like an e46 M3. It gets acceptable fuel economy, should run cool at the track, and is tunable at the dealer with warranty through Stasis for around $1100 (good for a low four second 0-60).

There's two things I really like about my Audi experience so far. First, the quality of materials is uber high. The pearl effect black metallic paint, the black/red two tone nappa leather seats, the feel of the dash, the leather on the steering wheel, and the carbon fiber trim are all incredible considering this is (barely) a sub-$50k car. Second, the ordering sheet is so simple. It's basically picking colors, wheels, specifying transmission. Standard features on the base model S4: iPod connector, satellite radio, heated seats, power moonroof, multifunction wheel and 7" screen. Ordering a BMW is like taking a 1 credit college class. You have to spend a lot of man hours figuring out what magic combination is going to get you the features you want without getting ripped off. That's fun when you have time and want to be a nerd about it, but it was sort of nice to have acknowledgement that I was ordering one of Audi/VW's best cars and that they were going to throw everything in.

Why not another BMW? The new 3 series might be interesting, but that's a couple years away. The new 5 is too big and too complicated. I think the interior on my current e90 looked kind of "classic" in 2005 - not high tech. In 2010 it looks 15 years old. I know there's iDrive but it's not for everyone. I'm a computer systems person so I know a thing or two about human computer interaction. The system is just not for me, and a lot of my friends and coworkers also didn't get it (328i, 328i). The ones that have it are disappointed are some of its shortcomings (2008 X6) like no street names when the map is in 3D mode (so it's useless).

By contrast the Audi interior is very futuristic looking. Lots of knobs and buttons and gauges. It just looks cool to my geek side.

Audi has been using forced induction forever and they seem to have it down. While an electrical gremlin is sure to get me in 5 years, the car shouldn't limp home or cook itself on a track like some other turbo cars. I'll be the first to let you all know if it does!

Here's the ordering specs:

2010 Audi S4 premium plus, 6 speed manual
phantom black metallic paint
black/red silk nappa leather
carbon fiber trim
19" wheels
torque vectoring sport differential
rear side airbags

negotiated $48,900 including destination, plus tax, tags
$52k MSRP

*CORRECTION: $51,050 MSRP ($50,250 without destination) *

I feel there's a lot of value here compared to a decade ago when the B6 S4 with the V8 engine and the e46 M3 ruled the day. Those cars started at $52k and most were $60k out the door. I'm getting the same sub-5 second 0-60 performance for a base price $7-8k lower. I know there's an RS4, but whatever that thing is basically rocking a Lambo engine. Out of my league and skill level!


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 11, 2007)

*Congrats*

Congratulations! Sounds like a great car and a great configuration. I have to say an A4 2.0T Quattro S-Line definitely caught my eye last week.


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

I actually think you made a wise decision. I've looked at the car myself, and if the leases were better, I would buy one too. The leases, however, suck compared to a 335i. But on a purchase, for about the same price, the S4 is a super car. I'm hoping the leases will improve for March 2010. If not, then I'm doing a 135i or 335i. To be honest you can't lose with any of these fine cars.

Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## galahad05 (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh no, not the 19" wheels! The 18s looks so much more aggressive.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats! You will probably have more fun in the B8 S4 than in a B7 RS4, whose bark was worse than its bite (e.g., an e92 335i tracked VIR quicker during C&D Lightning Lap) due to poor weight distribution. And no, it doesnt have a Lambo engine. If you chip it, no question the new S4 will be more fun - I think APR or someone found it was putting down 300+ AWHP stock


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Makes me want to get an Audi. I've been looking into them and I might just go with one on the next vehicle purchase. 

Congratulations.


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase. Given a choice between the S4 and E90 335 4 door sedans, I'd make the same choice. But between the S5 and E92 335 coupes, my choice is the E92. Realistically, you can't go wrong with either car.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

congrats on the passat...er I mean S4.  WHy not go with the A5 sportback? That thing just looks sick.


----------



## Sky Keeper (May 12, 2006)

yeah, gratz. I bought mine 335i off lease because the closest "good" bmw offer is an m3. Though I have not experienced issues, with mild tracking (5-6days/year).

It's clear that 2010 335i is more expensive while being less equipped than 2007, so the offer is not as good as before. I don't see how 20 extra hp in "IS" can change that.


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

Sweet car. Colleague has a new S5, can't imagine a crazy amount of difference, S5 is a work of art compared to the current e90/92. I keep glancing at the A4/S4...could be a possiblity for myself as well, since the 335d is not so hot in the cold weather (pun on words intended HA). I want a full S4 review Pm'ed to me.


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

I personally don't think the S4 is as stylish of a car as the E92 (exterior at least). That is a deal breaker for me. But that's just me.

Congrats, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats to westwest888! It is a sweet car.



330ximd said:


> Sweet car. Colleague has a new S5, can't imagine a crazy amount of difference, S5 is a work of art compared to the current e90/92. I keep glancing at the A4/S4...could be a possiblity for myself as well, since the 335d is not so hot in the cold weather (pun on words intended HA). I want a full S4 review Pm'ed to me.


I disagree. I've driven the S5, and I think it's the E92 that is the work of art. I still have photos of the S5 I drove, hehe. I actually had to get out to let the dealer start it, because the funky electronic ebrake or something was acting up, and didn't let me start. Maybe because I had to do a certain order between clutch, ebrake, ignition or something. It took the dealer a couple/few tries. In any case, the E92 is much more fun to drive, and for less money. Stiffest clutch I've ever experienced, too.



Mk23 said:


> I personally don't think the S4 is as stylish of a car as the E92 (exterior at least). That is a deal breaker for me. But that's just me.
> 
> Congrats, hope you enjoy it.


I also think the E92 is tough to beat in sexiness, but the S4 is just a completely different style. Apples and oranges, really, IMO. Still, I'd be happy with it I'm sure!

I did spot a used RS4 for a friend a couple of days ago. Now, that must be a serious blast to drive . . .


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

An Audi? :dunno:

Someone around here told me that Audi's are re-badged Volkswagens. 

- Mike


----------



## mallen (Feb 25, 2010)

Mk23 said:


> I personally don't think the S4 is as stylish of a car as the E92 (exterior at least). That is a deal breaker for me. But that's just me.
> 
> Congrats, hope you enjoy it.


I agree. I think it looks fine until you get around to the front and see that huge grill. I think they've made improvements in the design in the last couple of years but they continue to stick with the gaping grill in the front that hurts the rest of the look.


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats! The competition is good for all of us. I wish the S4 had a coupe version, though.


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tintinet said:


> Congrats! The competition is good for all of us. I wish the S4 had a coupe version, though.


S5 is close enough.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats and glad you stayed 6MT! That will be a sweet ride :thumbup:


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Your username and password to Bimmerfest will expire on June 1, 2010. You will be escorted out by two uniformed officers. Please turn in your badge and t-shirt.

-Furball

P.S. Gratz


----------



## jmsent (Sep 26, 2006)

330ximd said:


> Sweet car. Colleague has a new S5, can't imagine a crazy amount of difference, S5 is a work of art compared to the current e90/92. I keep glancing at the A4/S4...could be a possiblity for myself as well, since the 335d is not so hot in the cold weather (pun on words intended HA). I want a full S4 review Pm'ed to me.


S5 a work of art compared to E92? Exaggerate much?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

westwest888 said:


> The out the door is BRUTAL with California taxes and registration. I don't even want to post it.


That's the sun tax, right? 

I think you used to live in my area, so you know what I'm talking about...


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

westwest888 said:


> Yeah that's like 150 miles a tank if you're having fun, 200 miles a tank if you're grannying it. Fill up on Monday on the way to work. Fill up the tank again on your way home Wednesday. Even if money is no object, that's a lot of time spent at the pump.





thumper_330 said:


> However, the fuel mileage is atrocious (OBC showed an average of 13mpg while I drove it :yikes


I'm getting 14-15mpg in the M3 vs. 16-17mpg in the 335i (and S4 should be similar) - mixed environment with a heavy right foot.

The fuel stops are more frequent indeed, but the time spent between them is bliss. Some of the things you can do with the M3 are mind blowing...

Not trying to rain on the OP's parade - but he probably still can cancel that S4...


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

If I really ruminated on the sunshine tax, I would cancel that S4!


----------



## bmwdriver82 (Feb 5, 2010)

i actually test drove the s4 a few weeks ago and have to say it was a blast to drive. the car dealer was sweating his balls off after i was threw with her. I really pushed her and experienced the whole ride, and have to say it was a joy and would definitely say its a beauty of a ride. I then came out of the car and just kept looking at her and could not see so much of a difference between the s4 and the a4. how can they make such a big difference with the feel and power and not add some nice changes to the exterior of the body. there's a big difference between the 335 and the m3 exterior wise. Absolutely NO substantial difference between a4 and s4 exterior wise (except for the S4 badge). that was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## Jungle Prop (Feb 18, 2010)

That was also a deal breaker for me. I thought it was a blast to drive, I just wish they were a little more aggressive with the exterior body panels. The exhaust is really the only thing that jumps out at you. I will say I loved the interior though. It's a still a sweet ride. Good luck with it!


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah I'll admit I was searching for differences. They are *very* subtle on some panels. The chrome mirrors obviously jump out, as does the rear valence. Then again, a 335i and a 328i are identical except for the rear bumper and chrome slats in the grill and roof pillar. FWIW. The 19" wheels are really prominent on Audi's high end cars, and make the car appear "larger" than a 2.0T (no offense to member ADC).

There is a lip integrated into the trunk. I think the front bumper cover is more aggressive. The mirrors. Not sure about the rocker panels. And of course those mirrors.

It is really cool to get an interior better than a top of the line M3 for a 335i price.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

westwest888 said:


> Yeah I'll admit I was searching for differences. They are *very* subtle on some panels. The chrome mirrors obviously jump out, as does the rear valence. Then again, a 335i and a 328i are identical except for the rear bumper and chrome slats in the grill and roof pillar. FWIW. The 19" wheels are really prominent on Audi's high end cars, and make the car appear "larger" than a 2.0T (no offense to member ADC).


It isn't supposed to have many differences, that's Audi's calling card - the subtlety. It wouldn't make much of a difference to me, as much as I like an aggressive appearance the driving characteristics are still way more important. And I learned to appreciate it when I had a 98 A4, I liked that car a lot.

Another thing to consider is to ditch the 19" OEM wheel option and go aftermarket. There is a guy in my neighborhood running the previous gen RS6 on some of the widest wheels I've ever seen - I swear there must be less than 1mm clearance left anywhere. Looks abolutely stunning, as if the body is draped over but barely clings to the mechanicals.

I think you can do much better with the aftermarket...


----------



## galahad05 (Aug 11, 2007)

I absolutely adore the silver-and-black silk nappa leather interior. The contrast--beautiful!
I so badly wish BMW would have that as an option. The closest they come is the Oyster interior--all white seats, but extra black on the doors+dash helps with the contrast. Not the same though.


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's on my list to test drive. But I haven't yet... on purpose. Because I don't want to get the itch.


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

westwest888 said:


> Yeah I'll admit I was searching for differences. They are *very* subtle on some panels. The chrome mirrors obviously jump out, as does the rear valence. Then again, a 335i and a 328i are identical except for the rear bumper and chrome slats in the grill and roof pillar. FWIW. The 19" wheels are really prominent on Audi's high end cars, and make the car appear "larger" than a 2.0T (no offense to member ADC).


VERY nice ride! Enjoy and hope to see you back in a few years.


----------



## craigr (Dec 17, 2006)

adc said:


> That's the sun tax, right?
> 
> I think you used to live in my area, so you know what I'm talking about...


Guess we pay sun tax or buy snow tires?

cr


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

craigr said:


> Guess we pay sun tax or buy snow tires?


... and snow shovels, and driveway salt, and heavy winter clothing, and...


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

adc said:


> I'm getting 14-15mpg in the M3 vs. *16-17mpg in the 335i *(and S4 should be similar) - mixed environment with a heavy right foot.
> 
> The fuel stops are more frequent indeed, but the time spent between them is bliss. Some of the things you can do with the M3 are mind blowing...
> 
> Not trying to rain on the OP's parade - but he probably still can cancel that S4...


I consider myself a fairly aggressive driver and I get a minimum of 19mpg... your figures seem kind of off... but then again some of my driving consists of highway.


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

I was getting about 22-23 mpg in my 6MT 335xi coupe. In the Steptronic 335xi sedan loaner I've been driving lately, I've been getting about 18-19 mpg, although I've been driving no more aggressively than usual. YMMV, as they say.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm getting 20.1 in my 328xi with 95% city driving.


----------



## DrGP (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations. I to have an S4 on the way as well. Expected delivery the week of April 5. But I would like to clear things up about the S5. The S5 is not a 2 door S4(YET). As long as it has the gas guzzling 4.2 V8, it will remain a different car. It costs more, still has a gas guzzler tax, and does not have the performance of the S4. Plus you cannot really mod the engine to any extent. The ONLY advantage of the current S4(other than the styling and maybe the wheels) is the sound of the exhaust. I would love an S5 coupe with the 3.0SC engine. But would not like it with the V8. Had that engine in my 04 S4 and was not impressed. IMHO, the engine make the S5 much less desireable.


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

Suprise! The OP had to take a parting shot at the 335 on the way out to fit his past track record of busting on the 335... We are excited that you got an S4, I think it's a great car, as most people on this forum do. Just don't make fun of our cars,  because we still love our 335s!


----------



## swartzentruber (Sep 29, 2008)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> BMW doesn't do AWD very well. That's Audi's court. BMW advertises their xDrive system as a safety measure. Audi advertises their system as a performance measure. While xDrive is very nice, it just can't compete with Audi's quattro system.


 xDrive by most measures is a pretty good AWD system. In fact, until Audi started added torque vectoring, xDrive could possibly be considered an equal -- there are certain driving situations where xDrive would be better, certain where quattro better. With TV, quattro has almost certainly retaken the lead, although xDrive w/o TV is still competitive, and the xDrive's with TV (i.e 7 series) probably would still be relatively equal. Unfortunately, we can't get a 3 series xDrive with TV.

Where BMW really falls short though is in not offering a sport oriented version of the 3 series xDrive like the S4. I think a 335xiS (including the sport suspension) w/ TV would very much compete with and maybe surpass the S4, but we'll never know, at least not until the next gen 3 series possibly.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> I'm getting 20.1 in my 328xi with 95% city driving.


And you're wanting an M3? Wow... you're going to be crying every time you fail to drive past ANOTHER gas station 

Seriously, dude... that kind of sucks. I'm not sure I'd go near an M3 with a 95% city driving profile. I'd probably consider a 335d if I had that kind of drive.

On topic... the S4 would probably only be marginally better than the M3 for this kind of profile. I follow threads over on Audizine and there's often complaints about the gas mileage, particularly city. I don't think anyone has even approached the EPA estimates.


----------



## TJG (Jul 4, 2009)

westwest888 said:


> Yeah I'll admit I was searching for differences. They are *very* subtle on some panels.


Maybe Audi are saving the visual drama for an RS4 :dunno:

The S4 is typically Audi though, very subtle. Beautiful interior & those seats look great.


----------

